# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الحلقة 63 من مسلسل القناص الإصدار الجديد مترجم للعربية Hunter XHunter ميديافاير

## elbramg

*





الحلقة 63 من مسلسل القناص الإصدار الجديد مترجم للعربية Hunter X Hunter على ميديافاير

ملحوظة هامة :
فيلم القناص فور صدوره هيتم ترجمته بواسطتي بإذن الله



ملاحظه ( هذا الانيمي ريميك للجزء السابق كما انه مبني على المانجا )

القصه حول الصياد الشهير الصبي Gon في محاوله لمواجهة ابيه المفقود ,

يقرر غون محاولة اجتياز امتحان الصيادين ـ من يجتاز الامتحان يحصل على ترخيص

ليذهب الى اي مكان ويفعل اي شيء يريد تقريبا .في رحلته يلتقي الصيادين المرشحين

الآخرين ويتعلم ان هناك قدرا كبيرا من المهارة اكثر مما كان يتوقعه في البدايه .

عادَ إلينا القناص ولكن يبدو بأنه إعادة إنتاج من البداية إلى أن نصلَ للأحداث الجديدة ( حسب تخميني )

وأعتقد بأن الفلرات ستُحذف حالهُ كحال دراغون بول كاي والله أعلم .

تم الإنتهاء من ترجمة الحلقة ( 63 ) من مُسلسل القناص على أملِ أن تحوزَ على رضاكم وإستحسانكم .



الأسم بالعربية : القناص X القناص
الأسم باليابانية : ????×???
الأسم بالصينية : ??X??
الأسم بالكورية : ?? X ??
الأسم بالأنكليزية : Hunter X Hunter
الأسم بالروسية : ??????? X ???????
النوع : أكشن, مُغامرة, فن التشونين, قوى عُظمى
الحالة : يُبث حالياً
تاريخ بدأ العرض : 8/10/2011
عدد الحلقات : غير معروف
الشركة المُنتجة : Madhouse Studios
إخراج : Hiroshi Koujina
شبكة القناة العارضة : NTV



جودة الفيديو الأصلية
القياس : 1280X720
كوديك الضغط : X264
كوديك الصوت : AAC
كوديك الفيديو : MP4
الحجم : 272 MB



    لون خاص لكُل شخصية أساسية .
    المُحاكاة لعناوين الحلقة والإضافات .
    إضافة التأثيرات على الهجمات بشكل جديد ومُختلف كُلياً .
    توفير أبعاد ومقاسات مُختلفة للحلقة .
    الرفع على العديد من المراكز .
    الحلقة الثالثة الستين مسلسل القناص بناء على طلب الأعضاء تم ترجمة تتر البداية والنهاية
    من اللغة اليابانية مباشرة للعربية
    إضافة بعد المؤثرات والكاريكوكي
    إضافة جودة ال FHD و MQ ليصبح العمل بأربع جودات



العمل عمل فردي

ترجمة وإعداد : Gogo .
إستايلات ومُحاكاة : Gogo .
مراجعة وتدقيق : Gogo .
إنتاج ورفع : Gogo .
تصميم الطقم والفواصل : Gogo .













 720p - X264
HD = Mp4 = 275 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/2xh1ef29phiv



 720p - X264
SD = Mp4 = 150 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/4chpn1b4tc2j



 480p - X264
MQ = Mp4 = 80 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/y7f5oh14bfs6

اتمنى ان تحوز الحلقة على اعجابكم
*

----------

